# Exchange Server 2003



## redflyer (May 18, 2006)

Just enquiring whether anybody knows how to increase the storage limt from 16 gig to 75 gig in Exchange Server 2003 standard edition? I think its done through a registry change.

Does anybody have any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to update to SP2 for your Exchange Server and the registry fix will be in the help file


----------



## redflyer (May 18, 2006)

thanks for that. The instructions to increase the data limit is in fact in the help menu. 

On another issue with Exchange server 2003 I have a problem with public folders.

When I try and set permissions to a file within public folders it prevents me from doing it because of the following error "the HTTP service used by Public Folders is not available, possible causes are that public stores are not mounted and the information store service is not running" 

I have checked both of these and this is not the case. Public stores are mounted and the information store service is running. The microsoft website provides vague solutions.

Just to sum up I click on Exchange System Manager>Administrative Groups>First Admin Group>Server Name>First Storage Group>Public Folders Stores>Public Folders> and then right click and select properties of a folder. That's when the error comes up.

Thanks


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Have you tried dismounting and remounting the store? Also have you ensured this off a fresh reboot after the install?


----------



## redflyer (May 18, 2006)

I have tried it with the information store but not with the public folders store. I am a little worried if I dismount this store that it will fail to mount again.

I have had service pack 2 on there for a while. I did re-start it. I have no idea what has caused this issue.

Do you recommend dismounting the public folder store?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;840182


----------

